# Rocked for my BDay



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahhh.. I thought it would be a calm day. No clouds, slight wind, sun...peaceful. But noooooo.... Rocky Rulz had to break in the mailbox with style. Leaving it limp in the aftermath, and the postman shaking in wake.

You rock Rocky. Thanks for the Bday surpirse!! And what a surprise it was!!
Check out the goods!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome selection


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit there!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The Padron was the first to be sacraficed to the CG Gods.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nice hit, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

spanks you mucho... okay that just sounds wrong... thank you mucho. hahah


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Woah what? What about spanks?? Birthday spanks?? Woohoo!!

Nice hit BTW!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll bet that's the hardest smack since the Doc gave you one on your very first Bday!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Rah55 said:


> I'll bet that's the hardest smack since the Doc gave you one on your very first Bday!!


Rumor has it I 'kicked' the doc.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Happy B-day. Nice hit you got.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy B-Day, nice hit there Wayne you said you were going to hit her again it is nice to see that you don't disappoint.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Happy B-Day, nice hit there Wayne you said you were going to hit her again it is nice to see that you don't disappoint.


OHHH!! so you knew about this eh??? hmmm... note to self...:eeek:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> OHHH!! so you knew about this eh??? hmmm... note to self...:eeek:


Yup...and there is nothing you can do about it


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Yup...and there is nothing you can do about it


yeah okay. better mark june 28th down for something other than the DC herf.  Might just get a surprise.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yeah okay. better mark june 28th down for something other than the DC herf.  Might just get a surprise.


Oh no...everyone run and hide...


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice selection for your B-Day spankings... 
And hope you have a good B-Day to boot...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> yeah okay. better mark june 28th down for something other than the DC herf.  Might just get a surprise.


If you could find me then I might actually be skeered. Unless of course you mean that you are coming to the Herf, in that case Woo Hoo!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool hit and A very Happy Birthday to you


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> If you could find me then I might actually be skeered. Unless of course you mean that you are coming to the Herf, in that case Woo Hoo!


you woohoo now.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I am Man enough to take a beating if it means I can hang out with one more CL member as cool as you.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> I am Man enough to take a beating if it means I can hang out with one more CL member as cool as you.


well man up. Cause this girl is heading that way and will remember you knew about the bomb and didnt give me a heads up. LOL


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

What a beautiful bouquet that is. Bet you don't get things that bloom this well very often!
:dribble:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice hit!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nothing like leaving you weak in the knees and quivering!!! Those are some great smokes!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great hit Girl! Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> If you could find me then I might actually be skeered. Unless of course you mean that you are coming to the Herf, in that case Woo Hoo!


Sigh... I haven't been able to get her up this way to visit in what 6, 7, 8 years or however the heck long it's been... if you can get her up for a herf, then you got some skillz.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Now that is a Birthday in a box! Excellent hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Happy B-Day............ Great Hit


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday.

I love the Oliva Master Blends.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

now now frank!! Ill be up there, so yeah, now you just gotta get there!!! 
Kory.. like I said... time to man up 

Ill even wear the green feather boa. HAHHA


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

You heard it here first, I will honorably, accept my beating on June 28th the year of our Lord 2008 in Severna Park MD.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> You heard it here first, I will honorably, accept my beating on June 28th the year of our Lord 2008 in Severna Park MD.


Since you so honorably are going to take it... Ill ease off the beating a bit.... A BIT.

But I will still leave my mark.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy B-Day and Great Hit!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Since you so honorably are going to take it... Ill ease off the beating a bit.... A BIT.
> 
> But I will still leave my mark.


I have no doubt that you will...I actually think I feel it already :brick:


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CGAR GIRL!!! I hope all your birthday wishes come true.... I'm sure with this nice hit some of your wishes already have.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Happy B-day CGAR Girl! Looks like Rocky decided to drop some SWEET sticks your way - hope you enjoyed! 

CD


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

I am sacrificing the Davidoff today


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice selection of sticks Rocky! Sondra needed a good birthday spanking.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! You can send me that J. Fuego if you are not going to smoke it!!!! LOL


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> now now frank!! Ill be up there, so yeah, now you just gotta get there!!!
> Kory.. like I said... time to man up
> 
> Ill even wear the green feather boa. HAHHA


What... you're actually gonna come to this??? *passes out*


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey hey.. no spanking!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Frank.. me thinks you picking on me.... **takes notes**


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

You're no fun:frown:



CGAR Girl said:


> Hey hey.. no spanking!!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> Frank.. me thinks you picking on me.... **takes notes**


You tried to take me out years ago with one of your "Cgar girl bombs" and I'm still standing, alive and well.... so forgive me if I'm not exactly shaking in my boots.

Actually, still have that Anaconda you labeled "keep me".


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

CGAR GIRL,
Happy Birthday! Since coming aboard, you have been a complete joy. I especially like your nimble use of the English language...never thought it could be manipulated so well and make sense! U R a treasure!!!!!
Best


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sondra coming up North. Look Out Folks, cause I will never be the same. Hope you enjoyed every puff!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

haha everyone needs to look out


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice hit. Happy belated birthday. You got one of my favorites.


----------

